# Moultrie Area



## HALOJmpr (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey everyone,  How about some updates on movement around here.  I was recently given access to 175 acres on 202 and nothing coming to the feeder I put out.  I went out today and walked the entire property and finally found a bedding area.  There must have been 10 at least.  I put out a granola block and trailcam so we'll see what's up when I go back Friday.  The deer were true to form in choosing their area ... they are in the most downwind corner of the property, backed up to a big thicket and have oaks and a pond less than 200 yards from them.  The only problem for me is now I have to set up upwind because the property line is right behind the thicket.  So much for being "dumb" animals


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 1, 2008)

*Who's seen what?*

Anyone else in the area seen any movement .... look like your season's going to be good?


----------



## Lane Morrell (Oct 2, 2008)

Where at on 202?  I will be hunting with a friend where BeeLine and 202 meet.  on the west side of 202.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 2, 2008)

*On 202 east from 19*

I'm just out past the Colquitt-Thomas line. On the North side.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 6, 2008)

Well,  no luck this morning at a place near 65/122.  There was sign but nothing came through.  It had been a hotspot I was told by the owner but the muscadines have dropped and I'm betting they moved on to acorns somewhere else now.  I stopped to check my trail cam near the beds I found on the tract off of 202 and only had racoons.  On a bright note .... a spot I have been running a feeder to set up for gun season actually had at least 2 sets of tracks after the feeder has been there untouched for over a month.  I'm going to move the trailcam to there later this week.  Anyone else got news or local Pics?


----------



## jklaus (Oct 7, 2008)

I hunt Colquitt co on the north end off 319 been seeing deer early in the afternoons havent seen any in the mornings.


----------



## Buckfever (Oct 7, 2008)

After seeing what the taxes are for land in Colquitt county this year there will probably a lot of land available here shortly. Taxes on a piece of property that I've hunted for years when from $1600 to $4000 a year on planted pines.......BF


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 7, 2008)

jklaus said:


> I hunt Colquitt co on the north end off 319 been seeing deer early in the afternoons havent seen any in the mornings.



I've heard the same thing about the afternoon movement.  I found a lot of beds and 2 big scrapes but nothing on the trail cam.  I have a feeder on the other side of the property for gun season and it went untouched for an entire month.  Monday though there was sign that a doe and yearling had found  it.  I'll go back in a few days after this rain and hopefully it will be lit up with tracks.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 7, 2008)

Anybody been up to the wma at Doerun?


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 11, 2008)

I haven't been up there but I have a friend who lives nearby.  I'll try to get an update for you.


----------



## bonecollector (Oct 15, 2008)

*ole lefty*

havent been up there yet but plan to do some scouting jeremy give me a call and will hit up elmodel before then whenever your around pine park silver lake sure wuz pretty


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 26, 2008)

The deer are still undefeated.  6-0 on my visits.  After Fridays rain there was clear movement and plenty of tracks but nothing from both Morning and evenong hunts today.  I heard 3 shots from others this morning and only 1 tonight.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 5, 2008)

Late morning movement starting at my place.  After 9am now.  Neighbor also says Deer moving at midnight too.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 8, 2008)

Passed on a 4 point yesterday evening.  Had another deer following but it wouldn't come out into the open.  I heard shots between 5 and 530 around me.  This deer didn't come out intil almost dark about 5:50.


----------



## Ground hunter (Nov 15, 2008)

*doerun wma*

Hunted doerun wma thursday afternoon.  Seems to be someone there everytime I go.  I got rained on the whole time except the last 40 minutes.  Didn't see a thing not even a squirrel.  When I ran out of shooting light the deer started moving.  I think the moon is killing us.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 16, 2008)

The moon was bright this morning.  A 4 walked to within 10 yards of me .... stared at me a while then moved off to eat acorns.  This was about 5 am.  around 6 I heard a most likely bigger buck snort wheeze at the estrus scent I put out hard enough to almost make me jump   He did that 3 times but wouldn't come out of the trees into the open.  After first light ..... nothing.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 18, 2008)

Saw a nice 8 and a big 8 or 10 running a doe across the road this am. Seems she had disappeared n they were looking , I sure would like to have seen the one she ran off with .


----------

